

YC submissions - augy

What is the formula YC uses to rank submissions on hacker news?  
======
dfranke
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=38704>

But PG wrote that before he implemented vote weighting. I don't know if he's
turned it on yet. If so, it's more complicated now.

------
adnam
We need an F.A.Q.

~~~
Jaggu
Yep, we need that detail. I still don't get - how and when my points are
increasing.

